# Any kind soul help me carry this ?



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

https://denver.craigslist.org/for/4457165361.html

Help paying for this, greatly appreciated.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! Wonder what the dimensions are. And I thought tanks were cheap on CL?!!


----------



## jeffkro (Feb 13, 2014)

Bunch of saltwater equipment. Wasted money for freshwater guys.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Here's a better tank and deal....
http://www.gcca.net/classifieds/vie...0-300-gal-acrylic-tank-price-red#.U295MX-9KSM

Wish I had the space :?


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Here's a better tank and deal....
> http://www.gcca.net/classifieds/vie...0-300-gal-acrylic-tank-price-red#.U295MX-9KSM
> 
> Wish I had the space :?


I have the space, but not $$$$, oh and what excuse/lies to tell my girlfriend ? :-? Looks like a good price though.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

It does seem like a reasonable price, right?

I bought fish from this dude. Seemed like a straight shooter. I have the space, kinda. Would have to reinforce the floor for the peace of mind.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

The local cichlid retailer in my area has a 500 gal display tank setup at the front of his store. Not aquascaped impressively but the sheer volume of water really makes a statement. If you guys can afford it you should really pick it up. You'd be nuts to put it on anything but a concrete floor in a basement though IMO. I wouldn't even put that in an apartment in a steel and concrete building. That tank would weigh a **** ton.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

pablo111 said:


> The local cichlid retailer in my area has a 500 gal display tank setup at the front of his store. Not aquascaped impressively but the sheer volume of water really makes a statement. If you guys can afford it you should really pick it up. You'd be nuts to put it on anything but a concrete floor in a basement though IMO. I wouldn't even put that in an apartment in a steel and concrete building. That tank would weigh a #%$& ton.


Well doing some math.... 8.33 lbs x 500 gallons = 4,165 lbs water only

If glass, roughly 900 lbs, whereas acrylic will weigh around 250 lbs. Then add the stand...

Yes Pablo, no matter how you cut it...concrete floor only.

Would be nice to imagine how to stock this tank.


----------

